# What duck call do you like the most single or double reed?



## WOODS AND WATER (Jun 23, 2002)

I prefer the single reed calls :rollin: they have a sound and volume range that i can only get with a single reed! :huh:
Would like to hear some opinions on good calls/makers and why they work for you... eace:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Rich-n-Tone seems to have the best reputation that I hear of. I stick to the cheaper calls for ducks. We get the first cracks at them up here so you don't need to be a pro. I've found that overcalling is usually an overkill, so I usually stick to a few highballs to bring interest, and follow up with a lot of chuckling (we do a lot of field hunting for ducks).

Single reeds for volume, double reed when they get in close. That would probably my only preference for one or the other.


----------



## NY Gooser (Jun 28, 2002)

Single reeds for me....we get first crack at them over here too, but you can't beat the range of a single reed. Get's wicked loud and whisper soft if used properly. Big Guys Best are my faves, but RNT is right up there, too.


----------



## WOODS AND WATER (Jun 23, 2002)

NY GOOSER, im a RNT myself and like the RNT MVP the most right now!!!
This call can scream out the hail calls and then get as quiet as a hen mallard commanding them into the hole...hard to beat it.Come on fellas lets get some more feedback.....only 2 responces??? :lol:


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

I have to admit that the range with a single reed is better, but I like the raspy sound of a double reed better. To each their own, I guess. I have also found that a double reed is easier to blow (I'm no pro). I usually carry at least a couple of calls when I hunt, and I think that there is less variability on calling requirements (force, etc) with double reed calls. Therefore, I can switch from call to call without much difficulty.


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

Good points big daddy. I too believe that the double reed is a little more forgiving than a single reed. In addition, I think that a double reed is able to generate more volume than a single reed.


----------



## WOODS AND WATER (Jun 23, 2002)

Sorry bioman but if you think a double reed can achieve more volume than a single you obvioulsy havent heard a good single...a double is much raspier from the gun but no way is it louder ask about anyone....


----------



## dallasducker (Aug 17, 2002)

I go by results and the winner hands down is FAULK'S Duck calls. The WA-33 is the best sounding call on the market and the DMC-64 Drake Mallard will bring em down when they are circling. For less than $15 bucks how can you go wrong


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I personally like a double reed better, they're just so easy to get a quack out of. I just picked up a knight and Hale acrylic DR for $40! it sounds great, can't wait to use it this season.


----------

